# Freshwater Stingray Motoro - Adult and Baby Pup - Females



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Just want to share video I took last night of two recent addition to our tanks (Stingrays) -






Adult ray is "Angel" and she is around 6-7 months old now.

The Pup is around 3-4 weeks old.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

how big is the pup in inches? hard to tell but soo cute


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful indo tiger. And beautiful marble motoro... That severum might become midnight snack one day.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

xxKeatoxx said:


> how big is the pup in inches? hard to tell but soo cute


She is around 3 inches wide - indeed very cute!


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

charles said:


> beautiful indo tiger. And beautiful marble motoro... That severum might become midnight snack one day.


Thanks ! The Indo Tiger was smaller than a 25 cent coin when we got them - : ).

Red Severum is around 3-4 inches - it should be big enough to escape the Rays little mouth?

I have seen the Ray try it on the Severum but it always manage to slip away unharmed - : ) - will have to monitor closely . . .

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

That adult marble motoro has an amazing pattern! good find


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

This is the Tilapia Fillet that "Angel" like and she has been feeding on Market Prawn as well -

Motoro Stingray "Angel" now eating well - 7 Nov 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Latest Update -






Unfortunately, lost the Motoro Pup last week - still not sure why . . .


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice feeding vid! Tilapia fillets?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

m_class2g said:


> Nice feeding vid! Tilapia fillets?


Hi Mike -

Basa Fillet - It was on Sale at Safeway $7 for a big pack so I tried it - : ).

Cheers.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Hi Mike -
> 
> Basa Fillet - It was on Sale at Safeway $7 for a big pack so I tried it - : ).
> 
> Cheers.


Nice that works!


----------

